# haveing problem with Chatspace



## Goddess420 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, I just got my own sever on chatsapce, i'm self hosting, and for some reason my users can't connect to my site, it tell them that my site doesn't exist, or there problem with there brower, i'm running on it widnows xp severs pack 2 and mirc what even stranger, mirc works so any ideals?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Are you doing this on yoru home computer? If so, are you behind a Cable/DSL router? If so, this is your problem. You'll need to forward the proper ports to the computer that's hosting the server, otherwise users on the outside will not be able to connect.


----------



## Goddess420 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea i'm hosting this on home computer, and i will try that, i will let you know how it goes, Thank you Skie.....


----------



## Goddess420 (Mar 31, 2008)

okay I have got the frist part, but i ran into another wall when i was doing this, i foward the ports on myside, but i can't find how to get to my mordem it's Scientific Atlanta DPC2100 Cable Modem, I was told i need to do both my computer and my modem and if so where do i find the ip for my modem ?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If it's a standard Cable modem (like I've seen with the cable provider in my area), then you don't need to do anything else. However, if this cable modem also has NAT functionality, then yes, you'll need to forward those ports to the router.


----------



## Goddess420 (Mar 31, 2008)

Saddly it's NAT, Cox's cable is infamous for being mean and unkind to people like me But yea, i still need foward my mordem, and they can't help either, why do i pay them again?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You pay them because you probably have no other options in your area. You might get better help in the networking section of this site. I can move this thread for you if you'd like.


----------



## pliopol (Jul 26, 2008)

your best bet is to buy hosting from a legal reseller like stelivo.com. chatspace is old vulnerable software and will drain your CPU. they need to be ran from stable dedicated servers with a tonne of ram.


----------

